# Paph rothschildianum x adductum var anitum



## emydura (Sep 20, 2010)

Unfortunately this is not mine. It picked up Champion Paph and Reserve Champion at our spring show last weekend (and it only had one flower). The photos don't really do it justice. Incredible flower. Very dark colour and great shape (the dorsal is a corker). The flower is enormous as well. There were five first flowering roths at the show and they were small in comparison to this flower. I don't think there is any doubt that this will be awarded in the future. The judges said they will look at it very closely when it gets larger with some more flowers.

Good news for me is that the owner loves my recently awarded Harold Koopowitz. He offered a division swap when his plant is large enough to divide. I couldn't say yes fast enough.  

David


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 20, 2010)

Very nice David. Isn't this a Barnhart cross? By name I mean. I have Lady Isabel X antium, very simiular but two flowers max on single growths.


----------



## emydura (Sep 20, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> Very nice David. Isn't this a Barnhart cross? By name I mean.



Not exactly clear what you are asking Rick. I don't think I could answer it even if I did.

David


----------



## Wendy (Sep 20, 2010)

Very nice flower! It will be even better on future bloomings. I hope it has a new growth started....couldn't tell from the photo.


----------



## emydura (Sep 20, 2010)

Wendy said:


> Very nice flower! It will be even better on future bloomings. I hope it has a new growth started....couldn't tell from the photo.



No, I don't think it has. Just a single growth. His plan is to cross this onto his awarded PEOY which is just starting to open. I expect he will cut off the spike then.

David


----------



## etex (Sep 20, 2010)

The bloom is lovely!


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow...Simply gorgeous... Is it normal for anitum hybrids to bear "enormous flowers"..? I like the vanda trophy at the back...


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 20, 2010)

if you consider anitum a variety of adductum, it is Paph Johanna Burkhardt
otherwise, it is Paph Wössner Black Wings

the RHS has it listed as Wössner Black Wings


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 20, 2010)

This is an extremely nice bloom David!!!! Now would it be called Johanna Burkhardt or Wössner Black Wings (Fr. Glanz) or even René Klinge, the one I got from Gerard Schmidt!  Jean


----------



## GuRu (Sep 20, 2010)

The bloom is lovely, David and its size seems to be enormeous. 
Do you have any measurements of the bloom?


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 20, 2010)

:clap::clap: :drool::drool::drool: :clap::clap:


----------



## Justin (Sep 20, 2010)

i wonder which roth clone was used as a parent...this is fantastic, will be really something when the plant gets older. a good clone of this hybrid (with either anitum or regular adductum) is very high on my wishlist.


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 20, 2010)

likespaphs said:


> if you consider anitum a variety of adductum, it is Paph Johanna Burkhardt
> otherwise, it is Paph Wössner Black Wings
> 
> the RHS has it listed as Wössner Black Wings



I agree! You can get confused!

This one of my favorite Roth cross. That is why I have four plants of this cross. May be soon five.

Ramon


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 20, 2010)

yup....
i don't think the aos recognizes anitum as a separate species
i have one (unfortunately, bought it as Paul Parks) but hope to get more soon!


----------



## Pete (Sep 20, 2010)

this is the best multi hybrid there is nowadays id say.
they almost all have that excellent color and form. 
pity about the REALLY low flower count


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 20, 2010)

It's beautiful -- and its prognosis is excellent.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 20, 2010)

Pete said:


> ...pity about the REALLY low flower count



in a way, that's comforting. i had one flower on mine and thought i had done a terrible job growing.

hey, wait a minute. i'll bet higher flower count roths are used and anitum has more flowers than adductum. wtf?


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 20, 2010)

likespaphs said:


> in a way, that's comforting. i had one flower on mine and thought i had done a terrible job growing.
> 
> hey, wait a minute. i'll bet higher flower count roths are used and anitum has more flowers than adductum. wtf?


I thought Ayreon posted Paph Johanna Burkhardt and it had 3-4 flowers on it.
I don't think anitum was used. I could be mistaken.
I have the Lady Isabel, anitum cross, Hyingsing(?) Duck. Two bloomed on single growths with 2 flowers each. One was big and dark the other not so big or dark but nice.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 20, 2010)

yup, three flowers
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16011


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 21, 2010)

As I have posted earlier, this is one of my favorite roth cross especially with the var. anitum. Last year, I have acquired a first bloom Paph. Johanna Burkhart using anitum as one of the parent. I forgot to post the picture last year. It also did had three flowers but the cross can have up to 5 flowers. Here is the picture of the flower of my plant. Mine has a more of a Paph. adductum var. anitum form.

Ramon

Paph. Johanna Burkhart (using var. anitum)


----------



## GuRu (Sep 21, 2010)

Ramon, that's just lovely!! :drool::drool:


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 21, 2010)

WOW... Simply magnificent.....


----------



## emydura (Sep 21, 2010)

GuRu said:


> The bloom is lovely, David and its size seems to be enormeous.
> Do you have any measurements of the bloom?



Sorry I don't Rudolf. One of the bigger more imposing Roth hybrids I have seen though. 




Justin said:


> i wonder which roth clone was used as a parent...this is fantastic, will be really something when the plant gets older. a good clone of this hybrid (with either anitum or regular adductum) is very high on my wishlist.



I'm not sure Justin. I don't recall seeing anything on the label. I'll check with the owner and get back to you.



Pete said:


> this is the best multi hybrid there is nowadays id say.
> they almost all have that excellent color and form.
> pity about the REALLY low flower count



It was a pretty small single growth, so I don't think you would expect a high flower count. Hopefully as the plant matures it will get a few more flowers. The owner is a pretty good grower (better than me) so he shouldn't have too much trouble. He flowered this from a tiny seedling in 6 years.


----------



## emydura (Sep 21, 2010)

WOW Ramon. That is just incredible. The dorsal is perfect. Every plant I have seen of this cross has been magnificent. Seems to be a consistently good cross. I can't wait for a division. I want a plant now. 

David


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 21, 2010)

It seems anything with anitum is incredible David


----------



## hardy (Sep 21, 2010)

Aahh, both are gorgeous blooms! Anitum hybrids are hot stuff in Taiwan now. I saw lots and lots of flasks for sale at a recent show, and lots of people went to buy them too!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 22, 2010)

That is a screamer for sure David! And Ramon, yours is fantastic as well. I love the dorsal pattern especially.


----------



## labskaus (Sep 24, 2010)

I'll take them both instantly. Beautiful, and very impressive!


----------



## Bolero (Sep 29, 2010)

That flower is awesome! I wants one or three.


----------

